# Spoooky



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Its a good job I'm not paranoid!

We were in Windermere yesterday and noticed a Laura Ashley Hotel and I commented to Ted "I wonder how much it costs for a night there"

Came home today and received an email from Travelzoo with an offer of one night for two people at the Laura Ashley hotel, BBEM £179

Spooky or what


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It might be Spooky but imagine how far you could get in the van for £179!


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm imagining, though it did once cost us £400 to get to Cornwall, four new tyres


----------



## hondaboy (Apr 23, 2014)

JLO said:


> I'm imagining, though it did once cost us £400 to get to Cornwall, four new tyres


The Cornish will extract money from you any way they can :wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you got one of those phones where you can talk to Google?

My son-in-law has commented on similar happenings - he was discussing septic tanks with his farmer neighbour (he isn't a farmer). Lo and behold, the advertising on his phone delivered ones on septic tanks!

Spooky, all right, but real.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I have got one of those phones, curioser and curioser, Big Brother is watching.


----------

